# LADIES got a boar hog!!



## jones.hunter (Dec 24, 2010)

Well we took the ladies out to my property tonight. Hunted maybe 30 minutes, we (southerntaco) were really just workin pups but got on a monster. We walked a couple hundred yards down a gasline and went into the woods about 30 yards and we were just walkin and all the sudden about 10 yards to the left it sounded like the dogs were fightin each other. NOPE, "BO" Zachs runnin catch dog had him locked and my 3 pups were workin it with him along with "Shine" old old bay. When I went to grab its back legs my hands wouldnt fit around the ankles and it to two grown men to flip this thing. I'm 6'1 225 and Zach is around the same and this pig took us for a spin. GREAT GREAT hunt. This is the first hog my pups have been on EVER and the biggest boar I have ever caught.


----------



## jknight (Dec 24, 2010)

good hog. looks like you had big night.


----------



## Scoot! (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats what I'm talkin about...Lady Luck!!!!  Heckuva hog! Nice lookin pups too!!


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Job


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Dec 24, 2010)

nice job guys i have hunted with zach and shine is an awesome dog so is bo


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Job


----------



## koyote76 (Dec 24, 2010)

man that lady has got one wicked beard


----------



## hawg dawg (Dec 24, 2010)

Good hog!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 24, 2010)

Good one


----------



## bullseye850 (Dec 24, 2010)

good hog


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice 1!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 24, 2010)

You know a pup has grit when he is eating the truck bumper.....You might want to break him from chewing on trucks!!!


----------



## hogchamp (Dec 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## gaboarhunter (Dec 24, 2010)

wish i could of been home huntin with yall. ive been huntin on jerry's land for bout 2 yrs i didnt know u owned the land right beside his. zack bout time u wack that beard down its commin threw my screen.


----------



## southerntaco98 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes. He was a big boar. i had a blast and my dogs loved it. I got two that are cut pretty good. But we will be ready to go again this week.

Btw i do not have a beard anymore. lol...


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 25, 2010)

YES SIR!!! OLE SWAMPY BALLZ got caught


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 25, 2010)

Boy that RED- DOG is shore checkin that hogs teeth ain't he


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice'un!


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice boar. Keep them pups in tha woods


----------



## hoglife (Dec 22, 2011)

good hog


----------

